# ш蜠庌簁 ш識眊篽 > 堐緛 栖蒯僾 >  梤捗 ш竊ж ш蝁蜁 ш蚡蝂 ш翲 ш蜪ф瘃 筈 彸蜁 ш俓緷 ш昑糨

## 蜮з 蝁俁

梤捗 ш竊ж ш蝁蜁 ш蚡蝂 ш翲 ш蜪ф瘃 筈 彸蜁 ш俓緷 ш昑糨 挳к 盻慓 ш迿 赶縼 ш栳с



磉ш簁 馻 ш竊ж ш蝁蜁: 

"颮 硜珌摽 ш侞僾 а ш邲罽 蝁 ш蝆摲 ш識眊篽 ш暷媎篽 鞁 筈 к忤ш 盻慓 ш迿 赶縼 ш栳с瞴 磃硨 шп慳 筈 ш蒯珈 (35) 蜠 ш珃戺恁 鞀蓛 蒯 樉 薹:- 



1- 縩罽 盻慓 ш迿 赶縼 ш栳с 挳縳 摽稹捚 緧秫捚 摽疪с 磃鞁 筈 怀迿 ш挳縳 ш虡и 鑤翴: 

2- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 恉慺 ш葌蜁 鞁つ 慥ら ш稹捚 緧秫捚 摽庍篽 磈慲筈罾 
3- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 衾 暷罅 ш衭歶 鞁つ 慥ら ш稹捚 緧秫捚 摽珌挓篽 
4- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 鏜蜠 ш殎砅 鞁つ 慥ら ш稹捚 緧秫 盻慓.

5- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 硜珌慪慳 ш硜ж 稹縼 摽醱痯 磈慡欄 磈摦瘐蚡 ш籣慳蝂 
6- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 槬ъ ш忯 稹縼 摽硨 
7- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 貤罾ы ш虰椵 稹縼 摽媋瘃 磈慬栭 ш蜮眊篽 
8- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 鞁桻 杸珈 稹縼 摽恉捈篽
9- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 糌糨 ш蜮ы 稹縼 摽忨摿 ш硥摿 磈慒豖 ш筈蝂
10- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 蒠蓔 蠍 俁歶 稹縼 摽蒯摿
11- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 扱迿 ш涳ж 稹縼 摽眒с
12- 忨罽 蜮ш ш迿珈 暷慓 迿趷 戫篊 稹縼 摽怀蝂 шд忻с篽 窴欄 ш蓛蟹
13- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 硥蓛 ш迍糨 稹縼 摽湴с 磈慲昒挸
14- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 筈Щ ш媋罽 稹縼 摽鬿
15- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 蜪适 ш蜮⑤婻 稹縼 摽怀蝂 ш迿к篽
16- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 靿翴 婝 稹縼 摽咑ф
17- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 筎ж 晸拰栔 稹縼 盻慓 摽虡и縩 ш菙栒
18- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 枆楪 邲ы 稹縼 摽庉崼 磈慲硥緛 ш盻摿
19- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 囌捚樇 ш筎窴 稹縼 盻慓 慡欄 挳к ш稹捚
20- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 蒠蓔 ш颭и 稹縼 摽蝂ь 磈慥
21- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 蒠蓔 媋慒 硜糨в 稹縼 摽譎裀 ш硥蓖 磈慞豗ы
22- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 蓛磈 枃硭 稹縼 摽в梀慳 磉蛷糌禡簁 ш蜮撂蒯
23- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 筈 ш硥糨 稹縼 盻慓 慡欄 ш蘿慳
24- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 赶縼 蓛ж 稹縼 摽筎
25- 忨罽 蜮ш ш迿珈 捚虭 ш珂к 稹縼 摽堐緛 ш慺篽
26- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 鞁桻 ш婧糨 稹縼 摽簃
27- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 晸晊 ш睕и韎 稹縼 盻慓 慡欄 蓏慪 ш稹捚
28- 忨罽 蜮ш ш迿珈 駃栔 桋в 稹縼 慲崽縼 ш睕с ш硥
29- 縩罽 蜮ш ш盄戺 蒠蜪 ш婂а 稹縼 摽梠
30- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 е蓔 媩顈в 稹縼 摽堐緛 ш栖蒯僾
31- 縩罽 蜮ш ш迿 秫 ш痵窲 稹縼 摽迿е 磈愬侞 


梤 筀 皙栵 桉珌 ш硥蓛 楜 ш侞蜠 祲 蜠 勍 ш迒 赸 1431 樗栔 ш蜪ф 摽捚 磈摍婧罽 蜠 彸栔 ш侞僾 赸 2010 蝂慳砅" 

磌砒 挳縳 ш稹捚 磈撂眒Щ ш昑 ш罾罽 ш珃戺栔 辭ъ 枑ш ш蝁 硜珌摽 ш侞僾 邳歶 硨 蜠 譏虰 ш赶 ш辭捚 歶ら ш砅磈 ш蝁蜁 ш暷媎 緷蚘堌栔 枑ш忴.

磈蚘瘏 枑ш ш蝁 蹼秷 ш俓緷 ш蒑忤罅氶 俀 婒栫 枑ш忴 筈 ш极禢 ш扱 凊緪 挓ш 楟挸 庋蝁樍 辭ы ш蒑欄摿.

糅ы ш栳с 栳 鑤 蜛ъ 枑ш ш蝁 旆 筈 萯а ш忣摿 ш蚡蝂. 篊罾 罅 馻: 
赶 ш摎 ш敊蜠 ш敊罾 
蜪慳 梀虯 ш枑ш ш暷媎篽 ш蝁 硜珌摽 ш侞僾 а ш邲罽 俍毳 ш摎 歶硥憛 窲珫 筈 寍縶 ш昲 挎ь 
ш貤ъ 筈繄 歶俁 ш摎 磃桋в 磃硨 
棰 婧楟蜪僾 簁 蜪慳 忣摿楜 шк忻捚 楜 俁 辭ы ш蒑欄摿 禜眅 箾鳵 ш裀摿 窴硜蜄 ш祴繂 挳縳 慴蛺蒘蜄 摽蜣 瘐蒯 楜 怀楜 捚蓏 ш纓慳 磈慲迍篰 磈慲崽縼 磈慲瘐 蒑縼怀 ш箾僾 颮 ш蒑忤 ш虡栻 ш勍 忣晊緛 葐 极禢蜄 箾хв蜄 蜠 襟 鞁め 慡硜蜄 ш勍 迿殕 盻蒯 蹺 蜠 葐 ш庋砅в 窳ы硥 摽蓏 磈慞颭й 碃ж忣 ш俓罾 ш蝁樍.

磉摲 簁 蜪慳 蒑欄摿 菙栒 蟾筘 憀慳慲蜄 邊 譚絯 慴蝁暷 葐 曬慳 磉晸 緧晸薄 蜠 挓ш шъ帊ш 慲禡翴в蜄 ш扱 醱旆忻緪 楜 萯а ш忣摿 ш蚡蝂 ш筎 稹蝁Ю ш稹捚 栭 ш楪縶 紽 ш蜠樗篽 ш筈蝂 ш捚蓏篽 ш扱 迍珅蜪暷 撦ョ 恘蓖 摽蜳慴 ш箾僾氶 ш扱 慳 鬿眅 筈翴 鏜 с岓и.

緱蒶 萯а ш忣摿 ш蚡蝂 ш勍 禡樀蜪 摽俓緷 ш蚡瘃 挭篽 堌蝁氶 禜婻 筎 蒘萩蝁 摽赸磈 ш痯眅. 窲忒 俓緷忣 ш捚蓏 ш怀楜勍 摎ョ 篊 轍篽 戺楪 蒯 罅砳 蜠 蜮⑤縼 摶簁 ш譁Щ 箷蒯 ш饜昒牷 窲巠捈蜲 鑤 ш磈睠 ш勍 縳庋碚 婓蜄 ш蠍瞴 曶蟹 窴晸楜氶 磃婧ц 磉萩蝁 蜮 枃縩 蓌衶в ш盻慓 禜淩梀 ш貤婻 ш彸栔絣氶 ш扱 蹺珅 枑ш忣 筈 蓛葒篽 盻栫 ш珃戺栔 箷栭捗憛 楜 庋碃 邋珌楄 ш箾僾氶 禠蒯篽 ш饜昒 磈慒鞁 筈翴.

磉珇 ш俓緷 簁 蜪慳 邊 婧 ш颭е ш挳縳 慲俅縶 邋珌楄 ш箾僾氶 磉昒稹 ш庋砅в ш扱 戺д槼ョ 磃鞁 ш蒑忤 ш勍 縳庋碚 ш識眊 磈愨旆僾緛 樉 忨э 枃縩 蓌衶в ш箾銦 楜 极 蒘萩蝁 緷庋旄 蜠 葐 шс岓ив ш恉桾 磈摦梀慴 ш紿瘃. 篎摐 凊腄 蚘筎 俓緷忣 葐 蒯 楜 窲筘 摦譚蚕 婧ц 俅縶篽 蜮 蓏慪 ш僿а 筈 譚к шш弅ъ ш珃戺 磈摶磈僾銦 蜠 襟 邊 骱蝁 枃縩 楪縶 蒘捚梀 慲俅縶 崳禠в ш箾 磈摦磈崺 磈撦樉 ш蒑欄摿 ш虡庍葋 慞颭е 捚蓏 ш忐緱 磈慲迍篰 磉邲罽 ш譁Щ 篊 挭篽 枑ш忣 ш纓慳俀氶 ш扱 蚘殕 撦 靿捚蚡 麧庌  緛蚘僾.

窲忯弅 ш俓緷 戺氝暷 枑ш忣耤 窲弝絯 鑤 ш戺ф 蜮 ш貤婻 ш彸栔絣 筈 轍篽 筎寣 蜠蚝蓖 蜮 ш珃戺 磈摶磈僾銦 慲駇罾 ш筈х 罽 蹼秷 ш貤婽罽 蒯 翲昑 ш簃 ш萫罅 紽ы 蹼摐 珇昒 ш忨э 磈慲萩蝁 磃俀 慳 巠貁 貤婻 筈 襞栒 糌 庉笲 ш筈х 鑤 慳硱ив ш梀慴 ш硥. 篎摐 槱ョ 暙鳵 蟾嵎 稹蝁Ю ш稹捚 簁 蜪慳 鑤 蓛俉 昲挸 蜠 ш忨э 蜮 ш貤婻 ш彸栔絣 ш扱 颭 盻栫 ш菙縼 楜 蒑縼 ш鞁.

磈慲痀蒯 戺氝暷忣 簁 蜪慳瞴 蚘狪 ш俓緷 楘 戺摿暷 蒑欄摿忴ョ 筎摿 ш蓛д硭 ш堌蝁氶 慞痀慓 葐 ш蜮縶в 辭ъ 蒑縼 ш纓慳 ш扱 蹼撦忻緪 蚧罅 慳 俀ж 筀憛 糌 韍捚昡 慒鞁 ш蒑忤 ш蹶粣 糌 韍旆 楜 в恉 ш痶ив ш殑氶 窲鳲紿 楜 ш蒑縼 篊 ш籣庍в篱篽 ш纓慳俀 ш扱 禡樀蜪鞁 鑤翴ョ 緷 盻 шш忡в 鑤 ш邲ав ш紿瘃 醱 ш赶е 愨梠а ш蜳ш ш恉桾 蘿х忴.

糌庋碃 ш怀蝂 ш迿к篽 ш扱 弅糨 蜠 虡и葋 ш蜪п 楜 湴с ш痶и 磃鞁 ш簃 ш萫罅 颭е ш极 ш纓慳俀 ш堌蝁 蚘л ш俓緷 в恉 枃縩 ш挎磈 ш慳砳氶 慲楬罅 ш筎 ш迗 ш捚蓏 ш蝁弅 珃戺 ш箾 箵磈僾麧 禚磈忴 磉崽縼 ш彸栔硥 ш蓛岓婻 ш迕簁 ш硥蓖 禠碔 ш饜蚡銦 磈撦р蓖 摍蝁 蜠毰в ш蓏忻 ш蓔僾. 篊 槱 ш迿х 磈駃昒蒯 蜮 戺氝暷 枑ш忣耤 蚘碔 ш俓緷 葐 蒯 罅砳 慲崽縼 湴с ш蘿慳 ш蜲僾 ш蒠庍搳 箷蒯 蝆и蚕 窲Ю ш蘿慳 慺歶暷 迕篽 磈蚘睙ш篽 禠蒯篽 ш蓏忻琚 蓌衶в 磌楪ж⑧ 蜠 蝆и蚡 恉媃 慒稂 蜠 窲Ю ш蘿慳 ш扱 弝篴 摽箾 磉硱砅 筈 俅箵 ш鞁 窲蜮忴耤 楜 恮禡 蓛楘 筈 襞慳碃в ш蜲韎 磉痯摿盷.

窲忯弅 ш俓緷 鏜秷 竊蚡 痯僿 шы庉а ш蓌痷 鑤 蓏慪 ш僿а 慞玴ш 蒯 罅砳 筈翴 蜠 忨砅慳 怀蚝 蜮 蜳ш ш箾 箾縩 ш蓛俉氶 窲韍硥緛 蜮 ш貤婻 ш彸栔絣 筈 饜昒 痯僿 ш慳蓛葒篽 ш勍 迿蝃 ш蜪п僾 蜠 ш碃ъ 盻 蹺 楜 湴с ш蒑忤寣 磉迍糨 ш醱撂簁 ш怀蜪篽.

窲怀忴 ш俓緷 迿к х彶ж篽 鞁枆 婃ф氶 慲崽縼 譁Щ шх彶ж 歶楬 怀ф迿忴 磎韍д簆憛 蒯 罽笻 鱖昒簁 筈 蒑戺 蜮顈 ш蜪п僾. 窲怀楅 ш俓緷 ш捚蓏 磈慔尰 ш扱 庋赸 ш簃 шк帊蒯栔 磉昐 шк帊蒯恁 磉篊 楪 ш筎 磉俁 ш媩瘃 ш窲崸 磉窲筘ョ 磉虰捑 ш棰 磈慒媋慓. 窲繄緛 忐緱 ш彸栔硥 шх彶ж篽 磉邲罽 譁Щ 蓌衶в ш栻а 磏摿в 蒠и ш楂ж 葐 譎萩摎 醱撂篽 摽俓緷氶 怀楅暷 迗 窴晸楜. 蜄 蚘筎 ш俓緷 筈 忐緱 捚蓏 岋樇 磉珇篸 ш蜪п僾銦 虮 庋ф ш碔 ш婧篽 ш識眊篽 筈 忻繂暷 歶簁珅暷.

磉絣 ш俓緷 簁 蜪慳 邊 庋迿 ш譁Щ ш蒯摿 箷 确 ш蜪й韎 庋 慳  蜠 ш彶砅 摎 桉 殑磃忴 愨 忡х蜲 迿鰍 鑤 笤 菙縼 шх彶ж ш箾僾 箵珇忴 筈 忯篽 е扱дв ш蜪п僾. 篎摐 凊腄 蚘忨ъ ш俓緷 蜮 槱 ш醱撂篽 葐 昑篽 窲巠恦 ш痶ив ш殑 ш扱 忡晑暷 蜳慴 ш箾 磈摦磈崺 窲巠 ш迿кв ш扱 忒蜠 ш饜晸 ш辭呫 摽蜪и洁 磈慒鞁 筈 шы昒 ш勍 忻 楜 窏 确 ш蜪й韎.

蜪慳 梀虯 ш枑ш氶 
撦 韍暷緛 楜 俁⑤ 磎珌蓖 ш辭 磈慳蚘痶и ш慛罽 怀筎 樍 ш蝆摲氶 骱蓖 蜠 ш摎 祴 禡寣 緷 呾 楺 碃ж忣 ш蝁樍氶 緧絣 婓蜄 ш蠍 磈韍蒯め 磎挓м. 磉鬾縭 慲禡翴в 枑ш忣耤 蚘媩 ш俓緷 ш痯僿銦 窲忒蜠 迿ж忴 筈 ш枃縩 窲怀忴 ш迿кв ш扱 庋睩 ш硨ш шд忻с篽 磉俍 葌ъ ш識眊臇 禠碔碚耤 磉虰椵 筈 忻к 蓏忻筀ョ 磉梤 葐 蒠э慳 ш硜 禠珅鞁 ш箾僾 醱 ш籣Щ 鑤翴ョ 蜠 鏜 极 萩韍. 糅蒯 禡樀蜪鞁 枑ш忣耤 楩 忤眅 糌 忐歶 糌 饜昒 蜠 盻 шк忤捚恁 ш勍 颮蝂 蜠 挓ш 庋碃 ш硨ш 磈摦蚡磈 罽 ш枃縩. 窲巠恦 俓緷忣 簁 蜪慳 葐 ш挎磈 ш慳砳 慲篊縼 ш畇 ш勍 庋岆极 ш貤婻 ш皵Ю篽 慲迍篰 譁Ю暷 磉崽縼 瘐捚忴ョ 糌忭 ш邊蜪倢 楜 ш馜ь 磈慳蚘睙ш篽.

磉珇 俓緷忣 簁 蜪慳 邊 碔в鞁 ш蒑慴 磌极疺鞁 ш辭僾 樇 珇 ш箾 歶蒰 迿ж忴 箵磉憛 禠ъ 辭麧 磈蚘痶и 緷迿捗 緷颭痀忴 緪 蜪笲 楱 葐 ш識眊臇 磈硱痀砱. 窲忤眅 俓緷忣 葐 ш畇 磈慥硥篽 摶磈怀 ш蒑慴 磌极疺鞁 ш辭僾 緷韍蚧翴ョ 虮 忭 蜄 萩韍 筈 ш盻ъ 蒶ш 楜 ш萫Щ 磈慳虮捚 磈慲蝂 磈慳痷珌. 
蜪慳 梀虯 ш枑ш氶 
迿碡 ш識眊 ш赸 ш蹬緶 摽譎痯 ш楩衯罽臇銦 窲弝忻 俓緷忣 楜 ш箵篊 鑤 昒靿 ш婓 ш楩衯罽 ш婝縶 磃凊 葐 极 蝆蛷 慥楬 ш殕 筀憛 磎麧Щ ше忯ш 磉慒篽 枃縩 俅箵 ш虡栭硭 挍窳 俅 楜 ш盻慓 磈慳蚘睙ш. 糅蒯 蹺珅 枑ш忣耤 暙 碃ъ ш盻慓 ш楩衯罽篽 ш蒑忤慓 磈摶а慓 摽俀б 筈 ш庍а ш箾僾 ш楩衯罽瞴 蜳慴 籣庍в篱篽 識眊篽 窴朓 庋碃 ш貤ъ ш堌蝁 ш勍 縳絯 鑤翴 ш識眊 筈 譚к к忨ж 枃縩 ш俅箵 ш硢篽. 
蜪慳 梀虯 ш枑ш氶 
饜僾 瓚 識楬 憀慳慲蜄 譚蒯 ш楪縶 ш稹и 磌慲蒑 忡粣蜄 ш蜪ф瘃 筈翴 愨忨樕 憀慳慲蜄 邊 蠍凊 稹蝁Ю ш稹捚 葐 蒯 楜 窲筀 撦蛺 筀 邲 毲蜄 磌槦 慬痷蜄 鞁 餂眅 箾鳵 ш裀摿 窴硜蜄 ш昲 慳 葐寣 緛蜣 箾鳵 樕 蜠 戺氝暷忣 颮 ш裉 ш蹶粣 蜮 ш畇Щ 鑤 ш摎 祴 禡 邊 簐椵 枑ш忣耤 緱衃 筈 寍縶 ш昲 挎ц.

磈慪慳 筈繄 歶俁 ш摎 磃桋в憛 恉眅蜄 ш蓗慖 赶縼 ш栳с 筎ы 楜 18 勍 ш迒 1431 樗栔 ш蜪ф 24 彸栔 ш侞僾 2010 蝂慳砅 .

----------

